

Taking a Sikh's kirpan (ceremonial dagger) on a flight - uberflubber
http://travel.stackexchange.com/q/33884/101

======
duncan_bayne
I called Air NZ about carrying a kubotan baton (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubotan](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubotan) )
on their aircraft back in, what, 2006? Their response: if aviation security
lets you through, it's fine by us.

